# Roll Call: Rigel Leader, to Port Hueneme



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I dropped off in Munich (Loginout) on 9/28. They are telling me that I'm scheduled to be en route to the US (Port Hueneme) vie the Rigel Leader on October 11. That the Rigel Leader should reach Port Hueneme on November 8th (ultimate destination is Boulder, CO).

Are any of you scheduled to be on the same ship?

Here's to a gentle and speedy voyage!





















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I dropped off in Munich (Loginout) on 9/28. They are telling me that I'm scheduled to be en route to the US (Port Hueneme) vie the Rigel Leader on October 11. That the Rigel Leader should reach Port Hueneme on November 8th (ultimate destination is Boulder, CO).


Was your car parked in front of Loginout before 09:30 on 9/28? I vaguely remember a 5-series with a Zoll plate that indicated it was picked up a few days after mine (9/17). The mineral gray F31 that parked next to the 5-series was mine 

For some reason, even though we both dropped off on the same day, mine got booked on the Elektra instead of Rigel Leader and it is not scheduled to leave Bremerhaven till 10/19.


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

ktula said:


> Was your car parked in front of Loginout before 09:30 on 9/28? I vaguely remember a 5-series with a Zoll plate that indicated it was picked up a few days after mine (9/17). The mineral gray F31 that parked next to the 5-series was mine
> 
> For some reason, even though we both dropped off on the same day, mine got booked on the Elektra instead of Rigel Leader and it is not scheduled to leave Bremerhaven till 10/19.


Here's my awesome parking spot at the Loginout drop off...















It was so hard to walk away...

Sorry you are on a later ship! I have no idea what types of things factor int the scheduling. Maybe the number of cars per port are a factor? Other cargo? I didn't have any issues with my car - no minor repairs, etc.

I hope you see your car soon!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Here's my awesome parking spot at the Loginout drop off...
> View attachment 401140
> 
> View attachment 401141
> ...


I must have parked next to a different 5-series. The spot i parked - the last remaining spot when i showed up - was closer to the middle than the ends.

Yeah, it was difficult to walk away knowing i won't see it again for another 2 months!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

My car is on Rigel Leader:thumbup:


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7888321#post7888321

Per the above post, the Rigel Leader is at the dock/port, ready to depart tomorrow for the west coast!

She is the Blue ship in the back...is it true that there is no way to track the progress of this shipping line's fleet?









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

So, this is it? We don't get to play the "let's track our ship to Cali" game? I need to find a new hobby - stat!

The next 7 (+/-) weeks are going to be awful!

Where is our ship?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

The vessel is due in Port Hueneme on 11/8. It will pop up again in tracking apps when it gets to Panama, from there it will be visible through the locks, and down the coast to Cali.


----------



## IrishClo84 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm on the Rigel too. Mine's a 328d xDrive, sport line, black sapphire/coral leather, tech pkg, heated seats, auto headlights.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

IrishClo84 said:


> I'm on the Rigel too. Mine's a 328d xDrive, sport line, black sapphire/coral leather, tech pkg, heated seats, auto headlights.


Did you do European Delivery?


----------



## IrishClo84 (Oct 20, 2013)

Trinitony said:


> Did you do European Delivery?


No, I didn't do ED... Wish I had though, seeing as how it's my first brand new BMW. I had been following another thread "Bremerhaven to California" as my car had been sitting on the dock since 9/27!


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

IrishClo84 said:


> No, I didn't do ED... Wish I had though, seeing as how it's my first brand new BMW. I had been following another thread "Bremerhaven to California" as my car had been sitting on the dock since 9/27!


Is this where we track the Rigel Leader?









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## IrishClo84 (Oct 20, 2013)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Is this where we track the Rigel Leader?
> 
> View attachment 403136
> 
> ...


Yes, that is where I'm tracking her. I think the closer the RL gets to Puerto Rico, it will show up again on the map.


----------



## Ovella (Jul 30, 2008)

That is correct... if it follows the same path as Sagittarius Leader (which I have been tracking for my redelivery), you'll see it come online again right between Puerto Rico and the DR. Then it'll go "dark" again until it's fairly close to entering the Panama Canal. I know more about shipping vessels than I ever thought I'd know thanks to the painful wait on redelivery! :O


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine is on the Sagittarius leader as well. It actually popped up a very short time yesterday then went "dark" again even it's now in pacific ocean near Mexico (gulf of california).

Ovella, when and where did you drop your car? I dropped my F31 on 9/13 at MUC.

Jason


----------



## Ovella (Jul 30, 2008)

I dropped off my car 9/6 in Nice. I'm having serious withdrawals right now!!!


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm on the Rigel Leader too. I did a dropoff on 9/28 of my Le Mans Blue M3 Convertible. Looking forward to seeing it again in a few weeks!


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

Louie said:


> I'm on the Rigel Leader too. I did a dropoff on 9/28 of my Le Mans Blue M3 Convertible. Looking forward to seeing it again in a few weeks!


Rigel Leader offloading Mercedes in Brunswick, Ga (10/23). Should leave for the Canal late today or early tomorrow. Then to Long Beach (ETA 11/7) dropping off more Mercedes, then Port Hueneme (ETA 11/8). Agonizingly lonnnggg wait.


----------



## Skidog24 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm along on the Rigel Leader with you into Oxnard (port Hueneme) Can't wait. My car sat at the dock for quite some time. I'm happy I'm seeing progress. Anyone picking up their car in San Diego!


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

Port Hueneme schedule now shows ETA for Rigel Leader on November 6th!


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Congrats advocado! Happy for you - and yeah, we're going to need to see pics!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

advocado said:


> Mine arrived at the dealer in Norcal yesterday (11/11). Picking it up today!


That's great news. Would you let me know where and when you dropped-off your car in Europe? I would like to include it in the pdf of car Drop-off to Re-delivery.


----------



## Ovella (Jul 30, 2008)

advocado said:


> Mine arrived at the dealer in Norcal yesterday (11/11). Picking it up today!


Damn... WTF... I'm still waiting on mine.  Congrats to you though!


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got word from my CA - I'm still in customs. 

...I'm guessing that the ED cars get put in a 'special' line for a little but more than a cursory inspection. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

640i. We were going to spend some time driving around Germany, but because of a family emergency, my wife couldn't go and I took my son-in-law instead. Yeah! Totally different experience. Beer, sausage, weinerschnitzel (more beer) and... no shopping. Spent 3 days partying in Munich and then just had the car shipped from the Welt. They charge an extra 50 euros for that (the car is literally driven from the Welt to the drop off location near the airport). I dropped it off on October 9th and took delivery on November 11th. No complaints.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

advocado said:


> 640i. We were going to spend some time driving around Germany, but because of a family emergency, my wife couldn't go and I took my son-in-law instead. Yeah! Totally different experience. Beer, sausage, weinerschnitzel (more beer) and... no shopping. Spent 3 days partying in Munich and then just had the car shipped from the Welt. They charge an extra 50 euros for that (the car is literally driven from the Welt to the drop off location near the airport). I dropped it off on October 9th and took delivery on November 11th. No complaints.


That's very quick for West Coast ED.

Curious - why didn't you drive the car yourself to the drop off location? You had to get to the airport anyway?


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Woot woot - out of the darkness and back in sight!

I called the BMWNA Number and was informed that my car's work order in the VPC has started. Expected to be on a truck on 11/18 (seems like a long time), and to my dealer on 11/21 (also seems like a long time, but I suppose other cars need to be off loaded in between).  I'm having clear bra applied and windows tinted, so...hopefully take delivery on the 23rd? Or Monday the 25th?




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## rowat (Oct 29, 2013)

I picked up my F34 on Monday the 11th. Car made it to the dealer on the 9th, but after the service department had closed, so they couldn't do the PDI.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

rowat said:


> I picked up my F34 on Monday the 11th. Car made it to the dealer on the 9th, but after the service department had closed, so they couldn't do the PDI.


Wow, 3 days from docking to dealer? Which dealer?


----------



## rowat (Oct 29, 2013)

Chapman BMW in Chandler, AZ


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

rowat said:


> I picked up my F34 on Monday the 11th. Car made it to the dealer on the 9th, but after the service department had closed, so they couldn't do the PDI.


Where did you drop your car and on what date?


----------



## rowat (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry, mine wasn't an ED, I had forgotten this was an ED thread, I had found it a while back when looking for threads on people on the ship. Mine was just a custom order. I really wanted to do ED but needed the car to replace my existing lease and couldn't get a trip planned in a short enough time. Definitely planning doing ED next time though!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

rowat said:


> Sorry, mine wasn't an ED, I had forgotten this was an ED thread, I had found it a while back when looking for threads on people on the ship. Mine was just a custom order. I really wanted to do ED but needed the car to replace my existing lease and couldn't get a trip planned in a short enough time. Definitely planning doing ED next time though!


Thanks for responding. Definitely consider ED on your next car. This is a great forum for picking up tips about where to go and what to do. It's a lot of fun. Savings will pay for a short vacation in Europe - maybe a long vacation if you choose an "M" car!


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

skier said:


> That's very quick for West Coast ED.
> 
> Curious - why didn't you drive the car yourself to the drop off location? You had to get to the airport anyway?


We were on such a tight schedule, I really didn't want to mess with it. Arrived in Munich on Friday. Did Munich on Saturday. Did the factory tour and museum on Sunday. Took delivery noon Monday and flew back to SF at 5:00. Just too tight. Certainly not the original plan, but **** happens...


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Progress:
I was on the Rigel Leader.
9/28 drop off Munich
11/6 port Hueneme
11/13 to VPC
11/15 on truck to Colorado
Estimating 11/19 at my dealer (still seems like a padded date)


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

It's the 19th - did your car make it to the dealer? I just sent a note to my CA requesting status.


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

That's funny! I *just* called the toll free number, and the customer service guy said it's "at the dealer". However, when I followed up with my dealer they said that they have not seen my car yet. Just a little awkward!

I'm sure it'll be there shortly. I really want to pick up my car today - however I'm having clear bra put on and the windows tinted***8230;so, likely tomorrow!

You?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

My car has been released to carrier yesterday, but has not arrived at the dealer yet. They expect it either later today or tomorrow. 10 days between docking and VPC? Customs? 

I only stashed a single case of Augustiner Helles in the compartment under trunk floor.  

Timeline:
Received at VPC 11/16
Work Order Started 11/18
Work Order Completed 11/18
Released to Carrier 11/18
Dealer Delivery 11/20


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

skier said:


> My car has been released to carrier yesterday, but has not arrived at the dealer yet. They expect it either later today or tomorrow. 10 days between docking and VPC? Customs?
> 
> I only stashed a single case of Augustiner Helles in the compartment under trunk floor.
> 
> ...


I hope it is tomorrow for you!

It will be for me. I'm looking forward to a day in the garage with my car! For it has been too long! Seems like all of the child rearing cliches that are all true - all the comments from previous EDers about the wait for redelivery are sooooo true!

I'm going to wash/clay/seal, put on the winter wheels, set up my profile with a little more thought and drive!

Looking forward to some pics from you - have fun with your car.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Re- delivery day!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

skier said:


> View attachment 408599
> 
> 
> Re- delivery day!
> ...


Yes!

I'm on my way to pick up mine right now!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Reunited and it feels so good!








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pickupjason (Jan 30, 2010)

ENJOY!!! I know the feeling. Don't sleep in the car tonight!!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I'm on my way to pick up mine right now!
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


This journey is over, time to plan next ED.

I spy skis on the wall, have you been out skiing this season? I've been watching A Basin, but the cover is still rather thin.


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

skier said:


> This journey is over, time to plan next ED.
> 
> I spy skis on the wall, have you been out skiing this season? I've been watching A Basin, but the cover is still rather thin.


No. We have not been up yet this year. Those skis are...well...not the first out of the quiver. We'll head up this weekend (Edwards) to assess what is still suitable, what equipment needs replacing etc. we'll likely ski Sunday, through thanksgiving. Super excited for a great season! ...it is snowing right now in Louisville/Boulder!

My wife was reluctant going into this whole thing. She is 100% bought in now. We are thinking that we'll do another ED in three years tops for her new car (x3/x5?). Definitely time to start planning/dreaming!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

fjacobs1000 said:


> We are thinking that we'll do another ED in three years tops for her new car (x3/x5?).


Plenty of time to reconsider: X3 and X5 are currently manufactured only in the USA and are therefore unavailable for ed.

https://www.bmwusfactory.com/manufacturing/factory-products/plant-spartanburg-vehicle-models/


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

djlfp said:


> Plenty of time to reconsider: X3 and X5 are currently manufactured only in the USA and are therefore unavailable for ed.
> 
> https://www.bmwusfactory.com/manufacturing/factory-products/plant-spartanburg-vehicle-models/


Yeah. Not sure what I was thinking there.

Def need to lobby for a coupe!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Do the rest if you have your cars yet?

Please post a few photos of your car!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm still anxiously waiting for my M3, it's been stuck at the VPC since November 14th for no apparent reason (there was no damage when I dropped it off in Munich). Anyone else?


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Big Louie - any luck yet?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Louie (Oct 13, 2005)

fjacobs1000 said:


> Big Louie - any luck yet?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


She's finally here! Picked up yesterday right after work.


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Louie said:


> She's finally here! Picked up yesterday right after work.


Aawwweee yyeeaaahhh!
FINALY, right?
That's a beautiful car! Congrats and enjoy!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

*Twins?*

I wouldn't call them twins (Danny and Arnie maybe ?), but they're definitely from the same gene pool:bigpimp:


----------



## fjacobs1000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Finally made it up! Great first day of skiing!








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

